# Schwinn Streamliner date ?



## deepsouth (Mar 4, 2018)

I picked up this Schwinn Streamliner at the Pedal to the Metal swap meet yesterday. I have a question about the year model. The serial number is C87127. Which would put it in December 1953. It has all the features of a,1954 model. I know the number was  used again in 1957 but this color was not available by then. It definitely has not been repainted . So would it be an early 1954? Or a late 1953?


----------



## spoker (Mar 4, 2018)

heres another og,yours almost look like the decals where put on with the backing still an them


----------



## spoker (Mar 4, 2018)

for what its worth the 53 catalog shot shows the phantom style light on the front


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 4, 2018)

Thinking 54.


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 4, 2018)

spoker said:


> for what its worth the 53 catalog shot shows the phantom style light on the front View attachment 763617View attachment 763618




The 1953 still carried the B6 model number.
In 54 they went to a Rocket ray headlight and D style rack along with different paint scheme.  My guess is the frame was stamped in 1953 but the bike was built as a 1954.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 4, 2018)

The SN C87127 was stamped 6/20 - 6/26/1952 and 11/13 - 11/25/1953, then again in 1957. The 1957 Streamliner was a middleweight so you're left with two choices again. A Schwinn with a late November 53 serial number would have been built in 1954.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 4, 2018)

deepsouth said:


> I picked up this Schwinn Streamliner at the Pedal to the Metal swap meet yesterday. I have a question about the year model. The serial number is C87127. Which would put it in December 1953. It has all the features of a,1954 model. I know the number was  used again in 1957 but this color was not available by then. It definitely has not been repainted . So would it be an early 1954? Or a late 1953?View attachment 763605



VERY NICE PICKUP!


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 7, 2018)

Got her cleaned up and serviced. Amazing what new grease does for a hub (had plenty of go, very little whoa) and all the other bearings . Rides smooth now. Fortunately , nearly all the yellowing came off the decals .


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 7, 2018)

That is one sweet ride!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 7, 2018)

Whoa! Came out awesome, beautiful bike.


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 8, 2018)

I saw that bike, I went back 4 times to look it over, that's a very nice original!  Great score have fun w/ it.

Mike


----------

